# Samyang (Rokinon) 8mm fisheye version 2 (HD8M)



## joshmurrah (Dec 30, 2012)

There's apparently a version 2 of the excellent 8mm South Korean fisheye lens out, that has a removable hood.

Has anyone had experience with this version 2 lens? Does it give you a FULL circular? My research seems to indicate no.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 30, 2012)

joshmurrah said:


> There's apparently a version 2 of the excellent 8mm South Korean fisheye lens out, that has a removable hood.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with this version 2 lens? Does it give you a FULL circular? My research seems to indicate no.



Interesting. I too would like to hear about this too.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 3, 2013)

I got it today for my birthday. I've played around with it and I like it... for what it is. It is remarkably sharp and at f/22... it almost becomes a macro because EVERYTHING in frame is in focus and basically eliminates the point of the focus ring. I don't love all the shot I've gotten with it... but that's the way I am with all my lenses... so it isn't the fault of the lens. I hear it get soft at 3.5 but I haven't had any need to shoot at that. I think a fisheye is supposed to be more interesting than it is commonplace.

It looks a little blotchy at 100% but I think that may be more my post production than the lens.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah I just got one to use on the eos m its a nice lens really well built no full circular but its very wide 
I've ordered a dandelion chip to add af confirm to it so far using it with ml focus peaking is good


----------

